

I was turned down for a job at a tech startup because I’m male - vs2
https://medium.com/@stigmapseudonym/i-was-turned-down-for-a-job-at-a-tech-startup-because-im-male-c1ea6dc87733

======
andy_felsil
This article has already been submitted 1 hour earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172047)
.

